
Tom Shannon's anti-gravity sculpture [TED Video] - bradgessler
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/tom_shannon_s_magnetic_sculpture.html
======
bradgessler
Tom's sculptures are simply amazing, especially the "Color Compass Atoms"
piece.

